
Ask HN: Is anyone developping Gmail plugins? - Fradow
I recently started developping a Gmail plugin for a NGO (to ease the workflow of sending daily mails to show when we need volunteers, then to enroll them in a slot way faster than the manual way it used to be done). It has been a HUGE success for the team that handles that, leading to a lot less hours spent on manually doing repetitive tasks.<p>On the other hand, the documentation is quite lacking, and there doesn&#x27;t seem to be much discussions around that (I had very little with Stackoverflow for example).<p>This got me wondering, I am the only one doing that sort of stuff? I counted 99 plugins on Gmail marketplace, about half being specific to a product rather than general-purpose.<p>I&#x27;m also wondering about transforming that as a side-business: the 2 NGO I have good insight into have hugely inefficient process to fill their opening hours with volunteers, leading to burnout of the team who handles that booking.<p>As anyone turned that sort of opportunity around Gmail plugins in a business?
======
verdverm
I believe that you'll have to go through an external, to Google, audit of you
GSuite integration. It's a new requirement and can typically cost in the
$X0,000 range.

My understanding is that too many people were abusing the system and they had
to put tougher acceptance processes in place to protect their users.

------
PaulHoule
I think there is a lot of fear that if you build a product around Gmail,
Google will take advantage of you.

